

Finnish eCommerce Site Kiosked Lands $6.9 Million Round - jptaj
http://blogs.wsj.com/tech-europe/2013/09/18/finnish-ecommerce-site-kiosked-lands-6-9-million-round/

======
hownottowrite
What's "interesting" is how their site touts tapping iPad users and yet most
of the features on the site do not work on iPad (Carousel, video, etc).

